# New to wading the surf!



## taylor.fuentez (Aug 7, 2015)

I generally go out to the bays, but starting to get into the surf. 
I know this is probably a frequently asked question, but is there any go-to artificials y'all prefer in the surf? I'm usually in surfside. Top waters, and soft plastics. 
Mainly targeting trout, and hopefully some Smacks, so I can cross that off my list! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I always start off with a top water, usually a bone Super Spook Jr, or pink Skitterwalk. If there's any interest, I stay with it. If not, I'll switch over to soft plastics-Assassins in red shade, Calcasieu Brew, etc.


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

My go-to lure in the surf (surfside) is a 1/4oz to 1/2oz Gold Johnson Sprite Spoon.


----------



## taylor.fuentez (Aug 7, 2015)

Tall1 said:


> I always start off with a top water, usually a bone Super Spook Jr, or pink Skitterwalk. If there's any interest, I stay with it. If not, I'll switch over to soft plastics-Assassins in red shade, Calcasieu Brew, etc.


Awesome, I was thinking a bone Spook jr, and a red and white swim bait.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

I start with tops and switch if I don't get blowups. Some days change to live bait and others to soft plastics or mirror lure MR51 or MR52. What every the trout want that day. 
Main thing is the water is fishable....green to the beach is best. Small surf is ok as long as the water is right and there is bait fish present.


----------



## taylor.fuentez (Aug 7, 2015)

mertz09 said:


> I start with tops and switch if I don't get blowups. Some days change to live bait and others to soft plastics or mirror lure MR51 or MR52. What every the trout want that day.
> Main thing is the water is fishable....green to the beach is best. Small surf is ok as long as the water is right and there is bait fish present.


Now, the Mirrolure suspending baits, I've never gotten into. What's the difference, between the 51, abs the 52?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel9718 (Mar 2, 2014)

1/2 oz silver Johnson Sprite Spoon. Works best for me when water is green.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

The MR52 has a eye on the top and the 51 has the eye on the nose. 52 is for fishing out of a boat the 51 is for wading


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Chrome Super Spook is my go to surf plug.


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone going Saturday morning? I am thinking about hitting surfside access #4 around daylight.


----------



## taylor.fuentez (Aug 7, 2015)

bcorn said:


> Anyone going Saturday morning? I am thinking about hitting surfside access #4 around daylight.


I'm thinking, either Friday or Saturday! Although the bays are sounding quite nice aswell.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bcorn (Sep 6, 2013)

I am a newbie and would be open to trying either. keep me posted.


----------

